# AHHH..stupid ios 7 screwed up my kindle app!



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

So I finally upgraded to ios7 on my iphone. I went to open my kindle app and I need to log into the app..which is the first time I have had to do so since I originally installed it. All my books are gone. WTF Sure they are in the cloud, but gone from my iphone and then I tried to download something from amazon to my iphone and it doesnt download directly to the phone. Once more it shows in the cloud, but seriously? I need to download it twice?


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

did some investigating and it seems that you needed to update the app BEFORE you upgraded to ios7..now I have two devices listed iphone 1 and iphone 2. Sure would have been helpful if amazon had oh I dont know informed their customers of this...if only they knew my email address   they spam my inbox begging for me to review every item I buy or helpful suggestions on things I might be interested in like doggie toilet paper, but they couldnt be bothered to inform of this. Thanks Amazon. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KL_Phelps said:


> did some investigating and it seems that you needed to update the app BEFORE you upgraded to ios7..now I have two devices listed iphone 1 and iphone 2. Sure would have been helpful if amazon had oh I dont know informed their customers of this...if only they knew my email address  they spam my inbox begging for me to review every item I buy or helpful suggestions on things I might be interested in like doggie toilet paper, but they couldnt be bothered to inform of this. Thanks Amazon. Thanks a ton.


annoying . . . but sounds fairly minor to me. You should be able to de-register the wrong device and rename the right one via MYK.

Seems like Apple could also have said -- don't forget to check your apps for updates before updating your iOS . . . so. . . .thanks Apple, too?


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> annoying . . . but sounds fairly minor to me. You should be able to de-register the wrong device and rename the right one via MYK.
> 
> Seems like Apple could also have said -- don't forget to check your apps for updates before updating your iOS . . . so. . . .thanks Apple, too?


consider how UGLY ios7 has made my iphone BIG THANKS Apple


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

it`s such a personal thing,I like the new look...haven't tried the K app...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> it`s such a personal thing,I like the new look...haven't tried the K app...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


Some things are just crazy, for example. I use the notes program all the time for story ideas and notes. It went from looking like a yellow note pad to nothing, just white. I find it incredibly annoying. No option to have it look the original way. That block of color at the bottom of the screen, the block color for your grouped apps...uggg. loathe it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KL_Phelps said:


> Some things are just crazy, for example. I use the notes program all the time for story ideas and notes. It went from looking like a yellow note pad to nothing, just white. I find it incredibly annoying. No option to have it look the original way. That block of color at the bottom of the screen, the block color for your grouped apps...uggg. loathe it


I don't mind the color block so much as I mind that it picks the color. The color it picked.with my custom DecalGirl wallpaper was hideous. I had to change wallpaper.

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

KL_Phelps said:


> consider how UGLY ios7 has made my iphone BIG THANKS Apple


It should get better. I wasn't crazy about it at first either, but I do like most of the changes they've made since I've been using it. I don't remember having any issues with the kindle app, so I must have updated the app before updating to ios7, or since I usually only have a couple books on my phone it didn't register as much of a problem for me. Hope you get it sorted out.

My kids were just now told to update their school-issued ipads to iOS 7 and it was funny to watch them as they saw the new screens, etc. Everyone seems to have the same reaction at first.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I have a similar problem. I noticed that I had no books in my iPad Kindle app, so I 
went to the Manage My Kindle/Devices page at Amazon and noticed that I have a second iPad registered. Huh? I only own one. I suspect this occurred when I updated the iPad OS also. I emailed Amazon and the rep said that I probably tried uninstalling and re-registering. I did no such thing. The recommended solution the rep gave me is to (wait till you see this one!) deregister both iPads, uninstall, reinstall, and then register again. Geesh! So every time iPad wants to update its OS I'll need to do this?

Here is the reply:

_First, I'd like to let you know that I've looked into your account and I verified that you currently have 2 Kindle for iPad reading apps registered on it. 
Looking into this, it's possible that you have tried uninstalling the Kindle reading app from your iPad and tried registering it again on your account. Looking into this, it's possible that you have tried uninstalling the Kindle reading app from your iPad and tried registering it again on your account._

_Please be advised that if you uninstall the Kindle for iPad application without deregistering first, the device will still be registered. This means, the previous reading app that you've registered on your account will not be deleted, instead a new name for the Kindle reading app will be created and registered on your account. _
_I'm so sorry if this was not made clear to you. _

Several more paragraphs of instructions follow. Yikes. I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had this happen with Android Apps, too...I installed the Kindle app more than once on my Samsung Galaxy S2 for some reason while setting it up.  I noticed that I had two (maybe three) Kindle for Android apps registered on my account.

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Apple always tells you to update your apps first before downloading a new iOS as well as making a backup.  It was made clear to me to update a couple of weeks before the release which I did prior to updating the system. I had no problems with any apps or the upgrade by doing that. My kindle app was just fine.  As for checking devices on MYK page. I always go in after I have  registered a new device and change the name to something that makes it easy for me to id a specific device. If I am confused before I get a chance to do that then I check the email address in the kindle settings against the one listed on the devices on the MYK page. Easy peasy!  

As for the android kindle app that is and has been a total cluster F*** from the get go. It constantly is freezing, bogging down, is slower than molasses or throws me out before it finishes loading.  It just is not as smooth running


----------

